# Question de mémoire



## tirano (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Powerbook 15" Titanium 1Ghz. Je souhaiterais augmenter la RAM. Actuellement j'ai deux barrettes  de 256 Mb.
Ma question. Est-ce possible d'en rajouter deux de 1 Gb ? Et si c'est le cas de quelle type ?
Mille mercis de m'éclairer !


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2005)

tirano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Powerbook 15" Titanium 1Ghz. Je souhaiterais augmenter la RAM. Actuellement j'ai deux barrettes  de 256 Mb.
> Ma question. Est-ce possible d'en rajouter deux de 1 Gb ? Et si c'est le cas de quelle type ?
> Mille mercis de m'éclairer !


Cela ne semble pas possible : http://www.memoryx.net/powg480tit1.html
Il semblerait que seuls 1Gb peuvent être pris en compte. Mais quelqu'un a peut être déjà fait l'essai ???


----------



## vincmyl (1 Septembre 2005)

Je sais pas qu'elle est la capacité du Titanium


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas qu'elle est la capacité du Titanium


C'est vraiment sympa de nous l'avoir fait savoir    :rateau:


----------



## Tox (1 Septembre 2005)

Sur le site de Crucial, ils parlent d'un maximum de 1024 MB. Il semblerait que seules les barrettes de 512 MB soient donc compatibles. Sinon, il s'agit de module sodimm 144-pin, PC100/PC133.


----------



## bNg (23 Septembre 2005)

J'ai personnellement un pwb 1,33ghz issu de l'offre mipe etudiante affichée a 512 de ram (2*256) et j'aurais souhaité retiré une barette de 256 et en mettre une d'1Go à la place( sachant que la capacité maxi des pwb est il me semble de 1,25Go), est ce que des utilisateurs ayant deja procédé a cette manip peuvent me conseiller une marque et la frequence de la RAm a choisir
D'avance merci..;


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai personnellement un pwb 1,33ghz issu de l'offre mipe etudiante affichée a 512 de ram (2*256) et j'aurais souhaité retiré une barette de 256 et en mettre une d'1Go à la place( sachant que la capacité maxi des pwb est il me semble de 1,25Go), est ce que des utilisateurs ayant deja procédé a cette manip peuvent me conseiller une marque et la frequence de la RAm a choisir
> D'avance merci..;



sur le titanium, c'est les barrettes d'un giga ne sont pas reconnu.....
donc tu peux rajouter une 512 pour faire du 768....et c'est deja bonnard....
quand a la deuxieme, elle est soudé il me semble....donc tu auras toujours une 256....


pour ce qui est du PB 1,33....
la un giga est prise en compte.....donc tu peux passer a 1,256 sur....!...
et comme ci-dessus, de tout facon l'autre est soudé....donc....
sur ce modele, la ram utilisé est de la PC2700....soit de la sdRam DDR 333.....
mais la PC3200 soit DDR 400 est aussi prise en compte sauf pour la rapidite qui sera toujours a 333...voila....


----------



## azatoth (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sur le titanium, c'est les barrettes d'un giga ne sont pas reconnu.....
> donc tu peux rajouter une 512 pour faire du 768....et c'est deja bonnard....
> quand a la deuxieme, elle est soudé il me semble....donc tu auras toujours une 256....



Là tu m'as mis le doute, alors je viens de vérifier sur les 3 générations de titanium (400,550 et 1Ghz)

Y a pas de barette soudée  
On peut mettre jusqu'à 2x512 Mo (selon Apple).


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

azatoth a dit:
			
		

> Là tu m'as mis le doute, alors je viens de vérifier sur les 3 générations de titanium (400,550 et 1Ghz)
> 
> Y a pas de barette soudée
> On peut mettre jusqu'à 2x512 Mo (selon Apple).



j'etais sur que des le 1Go c'etait le cas......bon....alors 1Go....
mea culpa.......


----------



## bNg (24 Septembre 2005)

Et bien en fait je n'ai pas de titanium mais un alu 15' de fin 2004 doncil me semble que l'on peut monter juska deux fois 1Go ( a confirmer) mais je demandais egalement de marques eventuellemnt + performantes que d'autres ...
d'avance merci


----------



## vincmyl (24 Septembre 2005)

Oui sur un Alu tu peux mettre 2GO, moi je viens de mettre 2 fois 512 MO marque PNY et ca marche impecc, plus réactif


----------



## bNg (24 Septembre 2005)

La marque Corsair m'a egalement été conseillée ce qui me fait une occasion  de comparer ... pourrais tu me donner le modele exact de ta ram et si elle existe en 1go.
Merci


----------



## vincmyl (24 Septembre 2005)

tu peux aller voir sur le site de PNY, et ca existe en 1G0, je crois 250 euros environ a la FNAC


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

macway ya que ça de vrai  bon prix et sérieux,rapide  
PS : Starmac   :love: héhéhé


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Septembre 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> Et bien en fait je n'ai pas de titanium mais un alu 15' de fin 2004 doncil me semble que l'on peut monter juska deux fois 1Go ( a confirmer) mais je demandais egalement de marques eventuellemnt + performantes que d'autres ...
> d'avance merci



vaut voir si la carte mere supporte deux barrettes d'un Go....
suis pas sur....
je vais faire une recherche....


Edith= comme il me semblait....sur un titanium...la limite est de 1Go en 2x512Mo



			
				Apple Support a dit:
			
		

> Memory (RAM)
> Your computer comes with two memory slots, one above the other. From the factory, your
> PowerBook comes with one memory card installed in the lower slot.
> Note:
> ...



le lien du PDF est par ici :

-PB 15" Titanium
-PB 12"
-PB Alu 15"
-Pb 17" 

voila tout est dedans....


----------



## maxd (26 Septembre 2005)

salut a tous,
j'ai enfin switché sur l'apple store en achetant un PB 15" en refurb (1500 euros TTC c cool)
pour booster la ram je voulais acheter une barette d'un giga
y a t'il des slots libres?? car il me semble qu il y a seulement 2 slots * 256 Mo donc en rajoutant 1 GO il faudra que j'en vire une .....soit un total de de 1,25 G....si il y a un slot libre ca ferait 1,5 giga (plutot pas mal)
au niveau de la qualité de la ram, la Dane Elec de chez macway est elle de bonne qualité?? ou mieux vaut t'il se tourner vers de la crucial???
merci d'avance


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

maxd a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous,
> j'ai enfin switché sur l'apple store en achetant un PB 15" en refurb (1500 euros TTC c cool)
> pour booster la ram je voulais acheter une barette d'un giga
> y a t'il des slots libres?? car il me semble qu il y a seulement 2 slots * 256 Mo donc en rajoutant 1 GO il faudra que j'en vire une .....soit un total de de 1,25 G....si il y a un slot libre ca ferait 1,5 giga (plutot pas mal)
> ...




on en parle beaucoup dans ce fil, des problemes de Ram... 
pour ce qui est de ton PB, tu as deux fois 256....donc, tu peux liberer un slot pour arriver a 1,256 effectivement (c'est d'ailleurs, la limite de ta carte mere , donc oublie les 1,5Go ceci etant confirmer soit dans ta notice d'utilisation, soit en PDF dans un document disponible sur l'apple store dans la rubrique support)
et oui, la Dan-Elec est tres bien....


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas 2GO le max?


----------



## Tox (26 Septembre 2005)

Depuis le passage à la DDR PC2700 (15", 1 GHz), la limite est bien de 2048 MB sur les Powerbook 15" ; dixit le site de Crucial.
1280 MB est la limite des iBook d'avant-dernière génération. Cette limite a dû passer à 1536 MB sur les dernières révisions de iBook...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas 2GO le max?



mais oui, je pensais au 12" de l'autre sujet....
désolé....entre les tailles et les modele (alu/titanium), je finis pas m'y perdre...

rappellons que:


12-inch models

512MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM; one SO-DIMM slot; support for up to 1.25GB

15-inch models

512MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 2GB

17-inch model

512MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 2GB


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire une recherche....


...
Et sur les Alu (car non precisé dans le pdf):


*12-inch models*

512MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM; one SO-DIMM slot; support for up to 1.25GB

*15-inch models*

512MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 2GB

*17-inch model*

512MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 2GB


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2005)

1GO c'est deja pas mal


----------



## benout (26 Septembre 2005)

Depuis la derniere maj les 15 pouces ont 512 sur un slot. tu as donc un slot de libre pour mettre ta barette de 1G0, sans pour autant perdre 256 Mo au passage...

Ben


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2005)

Mais sur les iBook MIPE c'est 2X 256 pas tres fut fut


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais sur les iBook MIPE c'est 2X 256 pas tres fut fut



Kler!d'autant que sur les ibook, une barrette est toujours soudé....


----------



## benout (26 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Kler!d'autant que sur les ibook, une barrette est toujours soudé....


 
C'est moi ou on parle de powerbook ici? ohlala je sens que tout se mélange...


----------



## chagregel (26 Septembre 2005)

J'ouvre ce sujet afin d'y concentrer vos questions sur les mémoires, merci d'en faire bon usage.


----------



## Tox (26 Septembre 2005)

Alors j'en profite pour faire part de cette expérience : j'ai essayé avec succès sur mon iBook une barrette de 512 MB et une barrette de 1024 MB de marque Kingston, toutes deux référencées KVR333X64SC25. Il s'agit de modules génériques que l'on peut trouver à bon prix, contrairement aux barrettes spécialement destinées aux iBook (chez Kingston, Crucial et cie).

Si cela peut servir à d'autres...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2005)

Tu étais a l4AE pour essayer ca, il y avait une opération spéciale


----------



## Tox (27 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu étais a l4AE pour essayer ca, il y avait une opération spéciale


Non, j'ai acheté et monté directement une barrette de 512 MB, en décembre dernier et je viens de passer à 1024 MB. Je n'ai jamais déploré aucun KP avec la première et la deuxième fonctionne parfaitement depuis 24h.

Au passage, je crois que c'est le bon moment pour augmenter la mémoire des portables Apple. Peu à peu, le format so-dimm DDR devient plus rare et les prix vont augmenter. Pour info, en Suisse, la so-dimm DDR2 est moins chère d'environ 25% que la DDR... Et oui, les iBook et Powerbook commencent à se faire vieux.


----------



## Piewhy (27 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> macway ya que ça de vrai  bon prix et sérieux,rapide
> PS : Starmac   :love: héhéhé



Exact : livré sous 48h en belgique vraiment efficace et prix super!


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2005)

C'est ce que je pense aussi c'est pour ca que j'ai pris une barette


----------



## anjel (30 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,


Mais est-il possible de rajouter une barette de 2go???
et dans tous le cas quels marque me coneseillez-vous svp??


----------



## vincmyl (30 Septembre 2005)

Ca existe pas les barettes de 2GO


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe pas les barettes de 2GO


Si...


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2005)

pour toute questions sur les mémoires, rendez vous dans ce sujet  on ferme


----------

